# Plowing with 03 F250 with 4000lb FAWR



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

Plowing with 03 F250 with 4000lb FAWR is it okay or should I upgrade my springs to 6000lb x code springs? Also would timbrens do the job? I was only going to get a 7'6 Fisher HD or a Western Midweight 7'6 steel.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

My 2000 Silverado has 4400 (or therabouts) FAWR and I use a Fisher 8' blade with a bit of sag, but nothing too bad. I'd say try it and if the front end sags badly, add more ballast behind the rear axle and timbrens.

If replacing the front springs is comparable to the cost of Timbrens ($200 or so), then thats probably a better long term solution.


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

Ya i think you can get the x code springs, new u-bolts and nuts for under $300 so I think ill go with that. I was thinking about only getting a 7'6 anyway so I think with the spring upgrade and a light plow like that it will be more than enough with very minimal sag with that set up.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

With the smaller plow you're probably fine as it is now. I'd get the plow and do the springs only if necessary if it were me.


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

There won't be any damage to the axle itself right? It has a dana 60.


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

nope..the axle can handle the weight just fine


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay thank you, do you think I should upgrade my springs to the x code springs which would bump my FAWR to 6000lbs?


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Ford did not issue just one "snow plow" spring to cover all trucks. I read through your posts quickly, and I might have missed it, but is your truck a single cab, super cab, or crew cab? I know in the 05 and up trucks, the plow prep springs for a super cab gas engine short box truck are 5200lb, while the crewcab gas short box trucks take 5600lb for plow prep.

Keep in mind that comparing Ford to GM is a major difference, its not as simple as comparing their numbers. The FGAWR is the weight rating of the spring, not how much additional weight it can take. That being said, Ford trucks are much heavier than GM, so a Ford 4000lb spring probably can't handle the same additional weight as a GM 4000lb spring due to the amount of weight the Ford already has on it.

So anyways, what model is your truck? Single cab, super cab, or crewcab...short box or long box.....gas or diesel? That will tell you what rating of springs you'd need for plow prep.

EDIT: And no, that will not change the officially rated FGAWR of your truck. I have installed the 5600lb plow prep springs for my truck, it originally came with the 5200lbs springs. Even though it had the proper springs on it, my Western dealer would not install the plow because the truck rating was printed as 5200lbs on the door jamb sticker. Technically its spring rate is 5600, but the truck did not "actually" get re-rated.


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a single cab long box


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

Its also the 5.4L V8 gasser


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Personally, I'd bet that the 6000lb springs are gonna make it ride very rough, and very high in the front. I am not well versed in the 04 and earlier trucks, but if the spring rates for those trucks are like the 05 and up trucks, there's a two "step" difference from normal springs to plow prep springs, and each "step" is 400lbs.

So, lets say you had a CrewCab short box gasser. With the standard package (no camper package, no heavy service group, no plow prep), it should come with 4800lb springs. If you want the heavy service group or camper package, they go up one 400lb step to 5200 lbs (this is what mine had). If you wanted the plow prep, they would go up a total of two 400lb steps from normal for 800 + 4800 for a total of 5600lb (which is one step higher than the camper package or heavy service group).

If you make the assumption that yours is the same as 05 and up ratings, and does not have a camper package or heavy service group, then your 4000lb rate would be the standard spring rate, and the plow rate would be 800 + 4000, for a total of 4800lbs. To me, the 6000lb springs would be much too stiff.

I know that the 6000lb springs are setup for plow prep on diesels, what I do not know for sure is the truck cab and bed length for the 6000lb plow prep (I believe its CC short box diesels, but I'm not sure). 

Just remember that if you go to a Ford dealer, you cannot simply ask for plow prep springs without making sure they are plow prep springs for your specifics. There is no "magic" single spring rating that covers plow prep for all trucks. Plow prep springs for your truck would probably be heavy service group (or camper package) springs for a supercab short box. 

Hope this makes sense. Gets tough trying to type out what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay thanks, ya the ford dealer said the 6000k pound springs would be fine and would act as a front end leveler but the ride would be very stiff which is no big deal to me.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

Not sure how it adds up for leaf springs, but when I took out my 5200 and laid them next to the new 5600 springs, the 5600 were about 3/4" taller. They also set the front end up about 5/8 to 3/4" more than the 5200. I'm assuming some of that might settle. Not sure.

So yeah, the 6000 from 4000 would definitely set your front end up a bit. Not necessarily because they would be taller springs, but because they won't flex as much under the normal load of the truck.

When you go to do this, can you post up some before and after pics?


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes pics will be posted when I do the upgrade, It will probably be in the spring, going to get the plow set up all ready for next season just asking questions now.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't bother with the springs, your truck will hold a 7'6" plow as is with no problem.


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

Im going to do the spring upgrade but maybe only the 5200lb springs just to make the front end sit level and prevent ay sag the truck may have carrying the plow.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

Try some air ride inserts? they look like a nice supplement, I have a F350 diesel and the 6k springs dont make the truck ride ruff if that is what u are concerned with, in fact it rides pretty nice for a f350


----------



## Bigmurph (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks I'll probably just stick with the 6k springs and not worry about any sag carrying a plow. Ma.ybe even get an 8 footer


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fisher Ematch has the minimum FAWR @ 4400lbs. They have the 7.6 SD and 7.6 HD as the options for your truck with 850lbs of ballast. You'll be fine.


----------

